# Female Red



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

as some of you know, i lost my 2 8'' reds monday night, so i decided to skin one and mount its bones... in the process i learned she was a female and had a HUGE sack of eggs









not sure of the sex of the other, since hes in a bag in the freezer atm









is their a way to sex a male other than "he has no sack"?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

WHAT THE HELL DID THEY DIE OF??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

No eggs sac = male

egg sac (w/eggs) = female


----------

